

Show HN: PixelTool – a tool for overlaying designs for pixel perfect front-end - spencerwalden
http://www.spencer-walden.com/pixeltool/

======
udfalkso
Nice idea. Perhaps you could add a scale slider in addition to opacity. I know
that in my case I’m delivered designs at 2x resolution and would have to view
them at 50% size in order for it all to match up. Thanks

~~~
spencerwalden
What I have done currently is I have just set the width of the overlay to 100%
of the browser width, so if a front-end dev has his browser width set to
simulate a mobile device for example, it would just scale automatically.

~~~
udfalkso
Yes, you're right. I wrote without having actually tried it. It works nicely.
Thanks

